# Hens not laying



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a flock of 4 hens, and currently only 1 of them is laying. The other three look very much mature enough to start laying, but they just aren't. I've made sure that they always have fresh food and water, a spacious and sturdy enclosure, and no stresses. How come they just aren't laying?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old? The time frame given for when they begin to lay is just an average. It can be sooner or later. Another important factor is breed. I had Silkies that didn't lay until they were 8 months old.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Yes, breed and age have much to do with it. Also, some chickens just don't decide to lay when everyone else does. I have two speckled Sussex pullets among my flock, and only one of them is laying. The other is the exact same age and hasn't started yet.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

I don't know how old the hens are, all the supplier said was that they should lay within around 2 weeks of bringing them home. But they seem old enough to start laying, as their combs are big and red by now. (which I've heard is a sign of maturity)
They are a Rhode Island Red crossed with a mystery breed.








This is an old photo so they are a few weeks older than this. As you can see by their color, they are mostly RIR.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to mention something. I don't like the way that one in the background looks all hunched up. That's usually a sign something is wrong. 

If they're not free ranging, check their run and coop closely. Just because they have a nest, it doesn't mean they'll use them.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

The photo was taken the day we bought them. Would she just be stressed due to transportation?
That is the same hen that I mentioned had a cut on her back in a previous thread. She may be stressed in the pic because of that?
The enclosure they were in, in the photo, was also temporary until they got to be relocated in their permanent (and quite large and sturdy) enclosure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, to both of those questions. The transport could have caused her injury to be more painful. 

OK, search that enclosure and coop. See if they're being sneaky on where they're laying their eggs.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

They should know where to lay as I've put real eggs in the nesting boxes to show them where to put one. And they've seen the one that is laying, laying in the nesting boxes. But, for good measure I'll still check the entire enclosure as you suggested.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, they don't always follow the rules. Or those that came before them. 

It's still probably that they just are not completely ready to start laying. Like I said the whatever weeks they say they should start laying is an average. They don't know about averages.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I can affirm that chickens don’t always follow the same rules. I got spoiled by my first three and now the babies are definitely beating to their own drum.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Day lenght can affect start of lay. Commercial farmers give up to 16 hours of light per day to make birds lay more eggs. If photo period is not up to 12 hours, laying will be delayed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which folks with backyard flocks should avoid. That's the time the hen's bodies rest and rebuild. Forcing them to lay year round can burn them out more quickly.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

They start when they are ready basically


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Thank you all for your help.
Excitingly, 2 more hens have started to lay! That's now 3 of my flock of 4 hens that are now laying.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you relaxed a bit now? That's the bad thing about given ages for different periods in their life. They're averages and not set in stone.

Soon you'll be overloaded with eggs from the girls.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Which folks with backyard flocks should avoid. That's the time the hen's bodies rest and rebuild. Forcing them to lay year round can burn them out more quickly.


You're right.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Which folks with backyard flocks should avoid. That's the time the hen's bodies rest and rebuild. Forcing them to lay year round can burn them out more quickly.


You're right.


----------

